# desktop.ini & ntuser.ini



## jodar01 (Jan 10, 2004)

I ran a search for hidden files and found 122 hidden desktop.ini files and 55 ntuser.ini files. Does anyone know what these files do and what they are used for? I have also been having other problems, but I would like to sort out one thing at a time. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

The most common use of the Desktop.ini file is to assign a custom icon to a folder. This icon will be displayed in Classic style as well as Web style, and it will appear next to the folder's name anywhere the name appears. You can also use Desktop.ini to create an infotip that displays information about the folder and controls some aspects of the folder's behavior, such as whether it can be shared

NTUSER.INI is a hidden file in Documents and Settings\<username> There is one for each user account on the machine. and is used to set up the user roaming profile components


----------

